# Problems with PS CC 2015 Auto: Balanced perspective corrections and LR CC 2015.1.1



## theWeissGuy (Aug 16, 2015)

Editing a photo (jpg copy) in PS CC 2015, applying auto perspective correction. Works great, photo looks good. Save as edited copy in LR, perspective correction disappears. Checking the edited photo in other viewers (except Bridge - same problem) perspective is corrected. Has anyone else seen this? On LR export, the PS correction is lost! No such problem if saved as tif.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 17, 2015)

That's an odd one, what format are you selecting when you export it?  If it's Original, that could explain it (as Original is just a copy without settings applied).


----------



## theWeissGuy (Aug 19, 2015)

Export as JPG - it is an odd one. I work around it by using the perspective crop in the opened image.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 20, 2015)

Report it at the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum with exact steps of what you're doing so they can try to reproduce and fix it.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 20, 2015)

Let's go back one step. You say you edit a jpeg in Photoshop. Photoshop edits are baked into the pixels, so how could you possibly lose a Photoshop edit when you go back to Lightroom? If you use some kind of non-destructive edit in Photoshop, you can't save it as jpeg anymore, because jpeg doesn't support these kind of things (because they require layers). So how do you return the edited jpeg to LR and are you sure you are not simply looking at the unedited original?


----------



## theWeissGuy (Aug 21, 2015)

Let's start over - here are sample images:

Original -





PS_RawAutoPerspctive -





LRpreviewImage.JPG (screen capture) -





LRexport.jpg -





This illustrates the problem -


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 21, 2015)

If you look carefully, you'll see that you do not *lose* the perspective correction, it is applied *twice*! In the original, the lines slant inwards at the top. When it comes back into Lightoom, the lines slant inwards at the bottom. It looks like PS applies to correction to the pixels *and* saves an XMP telling Lightroom to do this again...

Why are you using Photoshop in the first place? Lightroom's 'Upright' (in the Lens Corrections block) is the same function...


----------



## theWeissGuy (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info. The XMP data does get changed and carried over. Your explanation makes sense. And thanks for the "Upright" tip - I 've always used Manual lens correction, never look at the Basic options.


----------

